# Spinning Reel to Prevent Line Twist



## Steelheadfred08

I have two spinning reels that are the same brand but different models that are giving me fits with line twist. I use them both for small and largemouth fishing. I've let half the spool off behind the boat to remove twist but when I reel it back in the twist is back. Was wondering what reels you guys would recommend that won't break the bank but WILL solve the line twist aggravation  ? Thanks!


----------



## nowicki2005

Braid won't get line twist so spool up with braid and use mono/fluoro as a leader.

or

Use KVD Line and Lure Conditioner. Best stuff there is. I never don't put it on my line the night before going fishing. Just Google some reviews. You will never find a negative one.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobcolenso

nowicki2005 said:


> Braid won't get line twist so spool up with braid and use mono/fluoro as a leader.


All of my reels (except my Ultra-Lights) are spooled with 20# Power Pro, and use a sacrificial leader when needed.


----------



## Steelheadfred08

I've tried braid and in my case it gets less twist. My reels are not cheapos but also not top of the line. Anyone had any experience with Lew's spinning reels?


----------



## taizer

its not the reel. its the way you spool it on the reel. very rarely does it line twist from lures if tied on properly, spinners with snap/swivel etc.

bass fishing im sure there's no reason for swivel so there should be damn near 0 line twist.


how did you spool the line on the reel proper way is to let the spool of new line flat and spool it the same way it goes on the reel. hard to explain but youtube it. you will still get some line twist but almost none, not noticeable since the spool of line is different circumference than the spool in the reel.

here a picture, see how it unwinds same way as the way its reeling on. just dont spool it without pressure like the picture and dont use green mono lol


----------



## ESOX

Large arbor reels go a long way towards minimizing line twist as well.


----------



## nowicki2005

Lmao they twist all the time from lures. You should never use a swivel for any bass fishing lure to begin with and your cranks and other lures will create line twist. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## frenchriver1

nowicki2005 said:


> Lmao they twist all the time from lures. You should never use a swivel for any bass fishing lure to begin with and your cranks and other lures will create line twist.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Let's see, a swivel creates line twist????? Huh????


----------



## towner

I agree with taizer... its all about proper spooling. Don't very often have even minor twist problems is done correctly.


----------



## Chromedoggy

Manually closing your bail will reduce twist as well. Unfortunately, like side casting on a pin, spinning reels and line twist are a physics problem, and can only be minimized.


----------



## sfw1960

Chromedoggy said:


> Manually closing your bail will reduce twist as well. Unfortunately, like side casting on a pin, spinning reels and line twist are a physics problem, and can only be minimized.


THIS.
I use my spinning gear a TON more than my bait casters B/C of neck/disk & rotator cuff issues.
I usually try to open/close the bail by hand and I use a fused braid 99.99897% of the time with a leader.
Only use a _ball bearing swivel_ when using spinning lures or vertical snap jigging, with cranks, rattle baits or stick baits ~ they get a #2 black SS snap - usually on Med. Hvy rods.
Daddy's takin' some lips home! :lol: :evilsmile :lol:


----------



## frenchriver1

Another way to minimize line twist is to NOT reel in while the fish is running....


----------



## the_skog

Make sure your line roller spins freely. A little maintenance might be in order.


----------



## cropido

*Most reels rotate counter clockwise. When you put on line ALWAYS make sure your line comes off the spool counter clockwise. It's that simple. Put it on with a bit of tension ... Also swivels do in fact minimize line twist. You Tube it for a demonstration. Nothing worse than twisted line. Good luck. Cropido aka Ben Out !!!*[/B]


----------



## jatc

A little trick that I learned that has eliminated most of my problems is after you spool the reel with fresh line, take the spool off and soak it in a bucket of water for a few hours. Mono will eventually absorb water and when it dries it will "reset" itself to whatever spool it is on and eliminate any twisting that might have been incurred while spooling.

Since doing this, I have noticed a big difference in casting distance and tangles.


----------



## piscatorial warrior

I have rarely had problems with line twist. I always use quality ball bearing swivels when using spoons and spinners. I always spool my reels the same way. But recently I bought 2 Penn Fierce reels model 3000 and spooled up some 8# Vanish and they both Twisted the heck out of my line. I Let all my line drift down the river with nothing on the end and finally got the twist out and within 20 retrieves it was Back! On both reels! I have been using Diawa reels all my life and this has never happened before. I will go through and lubricate the line rollers and report back.


----------



## Muskyrush

Larger spinning reels are better for minimizing line twist, and large arbor reels work really good to for less line twist.


----------



## Shoeman

I've always spooled in a pot of warm water. I lay the spool on one side and let it spin while filling the spool. I check it every now and then and flip it if I see twists. 

The warm water softens the line (mono) and the spin eliminates twist.


----------



## TVCJohn

Shoeman said:


> I've always spooled in a pot of warm water. I lay the spool on one side and let it spin while filling the spool. I check it every now and then and flip it if I see twists.
> 
> The warm water softens the line (mono) and the spin eliminates twist.


I do the bucket trick too. I think the other problem is folks tend to put too much line on the spinning reel spool trying to get that last extra yard. That is a guaranteed mess waiting to happen. As the line is peeling out an outer loop of line will pull some inner loops off the spool and that is when the mess happens. I think I read somewhere when filling a spinning reel, it's supposed to be 1/8" to 1/4" from the lip edge of the spool.

Most of the backlashes I've had on level-winds is because I had the spool fiction knob not adjusted right for the lure weight.

I always use small, black, coastloack snap swivels on my hard lures. I get a bunch of them when I go to Florida. I won't use the cheap brass colored ones from the Wallymart, BPS or Cabelas. A little too gawdy for my liking.


----------



## FishKilla419

Immediately after filling my spool I walk the line back out (if on river I let current take it) I then tie it to tree and stretch the whole length of the line then reell it in. pull it back off one more time and reel in. line lays on spool perfect with no twists in it. If doing level winds with heavy mono I put the spool in bucket of warm water. If you eliminate twists before you start fishing and are still having problems you may consider a different reel.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960

*MONO!!!!???
*
Yuck..... :lol:


----------



## FishKilla419

sfw1960 said:


> *MONO!!!!???
> *
> Yuck..... :lol:


On the rigger reels for Kings. Yeah:yikes:


----------



## REG

Everything mentioned helps. That said, some reels twist line more than others. Worst culprit I have is an Okuma Inspira that I got for my son. I thought it was him reeling against the drag, but no. Other reels (collection of Shimanos, Diawa and Pflueger) are fine.


----------



## piscatorial warrior

Cleaned and lubricated the line roller on both reels. Not as much twist but still too much. Won't be buying these reels again. :rant:


----------



## taizer

sfw1960 said:


> *MONO!!!!???
> *
> Yuck..... :lol:


lol right. the best way to prevent all spinning reel problems is change to braid. I cant imagine every using mono/floro for casting or jigging


----------



## Muskyrush

piscatorial warrior said:


> Cleaned and lubricated the line roller on both reels. Not as much twist but still too much. Won't be buying these reels again. :rant:


How many times do people have to be told this? The problem is not your reel it is your line flourocarbon is a stiffer line not meant to be used on spinning equipment either use mono or braid to solve your problem. Also larger arbor reels such as 2500 series reduce line twist as well.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

jatc said:


> A little trick that I learned that has eliminated most of my problems is after you spool the reel with fresh line, take the spool off and soak it in a bucket of water for a few hours. Mono will eventually absorb water and when it dries it will "reset" itself to whatever spool it is on and eliminate any twisting that might have been incurred while spooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Since doing this, I have noticed a big difference in casting distance and tangles.


Um there is nooooo way I'm soaking my Stella or sustain line spools in water. I don't care that they are sealed arb bearings and sealed drag. I spend way to much money to completely submerge them in water and leave them there for a few hrs. Just my thoughts


----------



## FishKilla419

Mr Burgundy said:


> Um there is nooooo way I'm soaking my Stella or sustain line spools in water. I don't care that they are sealed arb bearings and sealed drag. I spend way to much money to completely submerge them in water and leave them there for a few hrs. Just my thoughts


Or you could soak the filler spool before filling.. Lmao

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishKilla419

I'm reminded of how bad mono sucks every time it gets super cold and I bust it out. Yeah it beats fire line in sub zero. But if it's above 20 I'm using FL. 6 pound crystal or nano are my gotos. Best casting line on the planet.. Hands Down

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jatc

Mr Burgundy said:


> Um there is nooooo way I'm soaking my Stella or sustain line spools in water. I don't care that they are sealed arb bearings and sealed drag. I spend way to much money to completely submerge them in water and leave them there for a few hrs. Just my thoughts



Maybe a dumb question..... Your reel has bearings IN THE SPOOL?

Not saying it doesn't, but I've never torn apart a spinning reel that does. 

POSSIBLY soaking your spool might cause your fiber drag washers to swell, but in any reel other than a $10 Wally-world special, even that would be a remote possibility as the better fiber drag material is impervious to moisture. The "sealed drag" is not about water infiltration, but more about keeping dirt from getting into your drag washers and causing undue wear.

I actually started soaking my spools after reading about it on the Quantum website: http://www.quantumfishing.com/CustomerService/Troubleshooting.aspx?KnowledgeID=2774.

Works really well for me on my Quantum Energy reels.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Its called a baitcaster.


----------



## Shoeman

I think many are over-speculating. While spooling, stop to see if there's twist, if there is, flip the spool and keep checking and flipping as needed...

Water on the feed spool helps with lubricating the application, warm water even better since it makes the mono more plyable. 

My god, none of you guys would have been able to fish prior to the 70's.. :lol:

I just started using Power Pro about 10 years ago, yet limited below freezing. In that case I resort to mono.

Mono ain't bad, unless you're using Mason's ment for leaders. That stuff is harder than a wedding prick.


----------



## piscatorial warrior

Muskyrush said:


> How many times do people have to be told this? The problem is not your reel it is your line flourocarbon is a stiffer line not meant to be used on spinning equipment either use mono or braid to solve your problem. Also larger arbor reels such as 2500 series reduce line twist as well.


That's odd. I went back to Diawa Regals using the same Vanish line and have no twisting problems now. Go figure.


----------



## sfw1960

piscatorial warrior said:


> How many times do YOU have to be told this? I have NEVER gotten twist no matter what line I was using on my Diawa reels. In this case it is the reels I was using. I went back to Diawa's with the same Vanish line and have no twist now. There are no absolutes in fishing.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Can you say physics??
Probably NOT B/C "your stuff" doesn't apply to mere mortal things....

I own several Daiwa also and* they twist also* - I use braids B/C braids really don't care about defending your favorite brand!


10-4 on the bait casters Ray~!!


----------



## Muskyrush

Mr Burgundy said:


> Um there is nooooo way I'm soaking my Stella or sustain line spools in water. I don't care that they are sealed arb bearings and sealed drag. I spend way to much money to completely submerge them in water and leave them there for a few hrs. Just my thoughts


Emphasis on spend way to much money there's not reason to buy a Stella lol, there sweet but I can the same fish with a sienna and buy 20 of them for the same price.


----------



## jacks300ultra

The amount of line twist you have is completely the result of how you put it on the spool. 

Hands down the best way to do it is to put the spool flat on the ground and begin to reel it on the spool, and stopping every 30 cranks or so to see if there is any twisting of the line. If you see the line twisting then flip the spool of line over and continue spooling your reel. Do this until you have finished spooling your reel. I have never had a problem with line twist doing it like that. 

You guys are making this way more complex then it needs to be. 

As far as line i only use mono when I am fishing for steelhead (mainline only) and when I am running top water for bass. Otherwise it is floro or braid. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## john warren

Shoeman said:


> I think many are over-speculating. While spooling, stop to see if there's twist, if there is, flip the spool and keep checking and flipping as needed...
> 
> Water on the feed spool helps with lubricating the application, warm water even better since it makes the mono more plyable.
> 
> My god, none of you guys would have been able to fish prior to the 70's.. :lol:
> 
> I just started using Power Pro about 10 years ago, yet limited below freezing. In that case I resort to mono.
> 
> Mono ain't bad, unless you're using Mason's ment for leaders. That stuff is harder than a wedding prick.


 lol, i thought about the same thing about fishing back in the day,,,but i went way back to the sixties.
i only use mono and rarely have had line twist. all i can think is its the way i spool. run a little on your reel, slack off. if it twists flip the spool over . i generaly close the line in a dictionary to add a little tension .
i almost always use a swivel, ball bearing mostly. if i don't want a swivel on the lure i will tie a leader to the lure and then to a swivel.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Musky, have u ever owned a Stella before?


----------



## Muskyrush

Nope because I don't need a $700 spinning reel to catch fish I'll stick with my symetres.


----------



## nowicki2005

Spending over $100 for a spinning reel is kind of pointless in my opinion. Its such a diminishing effect of what you pay and what you get over $100. Spinning reels are pretty simplistic by nature.

Bait casting reels are another story.

Also, if you're spending money on a Stella you should be pretty good at fishing or at least fish a lot, then you would know for the most part the reel would be used for finesse applications and I don't really see a point in that expensive of a reel to drop a drop shot straight down.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

